# Geneviève Jeanson=Confessed Doper..finally!



## Internal14 (Sep 21, 2007)

Well the freak of nature was indeed on the juice. Only took her four years to admit to it. Says she lives in Arizona now...selling bikes through an online source...would like to know what that website is. 

For the scoop:
http://www.cbc.ca/sports/story/2007/09/20/jeanson-doping.html#skip300x250

Sorry if this was posted already before...this was the firstI had heard of it.


----------



## Internal14 (Sep 21, 2007)

oops sorry...first day on the site...just noticed there's a Dopers Page.

Mods feel free to delete this.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

As much as Virenque, Landis, Tyler, et al fill me with contempt, this news really saddens me. Put on the juice at 16 years old and turned her life into a living hell. I hope they go after her old coach w/ a vengeance!


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

philippec said:


> As much as Virenque, Landis, Tyler, et al fill me with contempt, this news really saddens me. Put on the juice at 16 years old and turned her life into a living hell. I hope they go after* her old coach* w/ a vengeance!



..he reminds me of *Rasputin*

...on the juice at 16, this is why we need to clean up from the top down, so the young ones don't see success as hopeless without PEDs...


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

philippec said:


> As much as Virenque, Landis, Tyler, et al fill me with contempt, this news really saddens me. Put on the juice at 16 years old and turned her life into a living hell. I hope they go after her old coach w/ a vengeance!


She deserves the same contempt that you pass on the rest. At 16 she could read and the rules were printed for everyone to read. She knew what she was doing was wrong and continued doing long after she should have been able to form her own opion about as and adult. Screw her the sports better off with out her. She was exactly subtle about either.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Internal14 said:


> oops sorry...first day on the site...just noticed there's a Dopers Page.
> 
> Mods feel free to delete this.


Welcome aboard! I have moved the thread for you.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Internal14 said:


> Well the freak of nature was indeed on the juice.


http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/11252.0.html

I don't understand, I thought she was being railroaded by these evil dope testers who are out to get everyone? Delanghe was ready to prove like Beke her's was a false positive?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

{shakes head}

She deserves no contempt from me, nor will likely get much from most people -- 16 is not an age at which one is fully able to assert oneself against an adult in a position of authority. But I agree, the sport is better off without her as a self-hating kid-turned adult caught in a web of lies ... and I gather from her interview that she is much better off having left the sport of cycling. A sad testimony indeed. The coach should be made to pay.

The others -Virenque, Landis, Tyler, etc.. not only deserve contempt but the continued denials of at least two of the three I named continue to proffer deserve ridicule -- which I am sure many will heap upon them.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Her coach is not associated with any cycling certification, nor was certified by her provincial association. I feel that her parents let her down the most, and by the time of her 1st world championship the province (FQSC) and CCA were powerless to stop her.

Advice: Kids should be coached by licensed coaches certified by your regional/national authority.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I feel sorry for the woman and racer she could have been.

I wonder how all the riders who she beat into second place feel?

The adults involved in this mess should be shot.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't understand the apparent glee some people get by exposing dopers.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

16?....I've known of kids that were on steroids at the age of 12. In one case the kids father was a doctor and prescribed them for his kid. One of the biggest, fastest kids I've ever seen. Also the only one that could grow a full beard at 12 that I've ever seen.

It happens folks, and those that don't think most of, if not all of the pro peloton are on drugs are deluding themselves.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't understand the apparent glee some people get by exposing dopers.


Some people really hate the sport and want to see it destroyed. They'll deny it (even to themselves), they'll tell you they love it more than you do, but they'll cheer wildly whenever something bad happens to it.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> Some people really hate the sport and want to see it destroyed. They'll deny it (even to themselves), they'll tell you they love it more than you do, but they'll cheer wildly whenever something bad happens to it.


You really think that's the case or it's more of "I told you so"? People like to be proven right.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Ugh, she was a cutie, too. Sad news, although not surprising.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't understand the apparent glee some people get by exposing dopers.


It is hard to under estimate the hatred that the womens peloton had toward Genevieve. Beyond her obvious doping and her silly excuses her attitude toward other riders was very condescending and arrogant. I would say that many take great glee in her down fall, unlike Flandis or Tyler who seem like nice guys and were well liked Genevieve never was. 

Sad to hear of the hell she lived thru, I fell sorry for her. It seems like I have seen that same story over and over in womens sports. If it isn't the freak coach it is the anorexia. I hope my daughters can avoid all that as they grow up


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Dwayne Barry said:


> You really think that's the case or it's more of "I told you so"? People like to be proven right.


I do think that is the case. Some of the posts I read here are clearly from very bitter people who are disgusted with the sport and who are happy to kick it while it's down.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*I have mixed feelings on this one.*

One the one hand I do feel badly that she was lead astray. I'm pissed at her "coach." On the other hand, I had a chance to race with her one year at the Mt. Washington hill climb where she set the women's record. She lined up about 10 feet from me, bolted out of the shoot and I never saw her again. I feel badly for the other women at that event. There was a pretty good cash purse AND NO DOPING CONTROLS AFTERWARDS. 

She came to my State, to a local race, and I'd bet cheated. Sad. Angry, mixed emotions.

BT


----------



## 2 packs a day (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw her at a handful of races a few years ago and she looked like a 16 yr old boy who had yet to hit a growth spirt. Juicing did not help her looks in anyway.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

2 packs a day said:


> I saw her at a handful of races a few years ago and she looked like a 16 yr old boy who had yet to hit a growth spirt. Juicing did not help her looks in anyway.


Here is her fan club page:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## 2 packs a day (Sep 17, 2007)

bas said:


> Here is her fan club page:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N



She is one tiny girl. I remember seeing her a few years back while riding for Rona and they were riding the coolest looking Colnagos. Her's was so tiny, I think they just threw it in the trunk with the helmets and bottles. I don't even think it could fit on the rack. It had to be a custom frame.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

*Some Appology*

From what I read on cycling news, she has yet to really assume responsibility. It all appears to be "I didn't want to" "he made me" "it was my evil twin who was bad" yada yada yada.
I am sure her life was hell on that stuff. But that does not excuse the fact that she took the stuff.
She needs to be more than sorry for getting caught. She needs to realize all the damage that has been done and that it is HER fault.


----------



## tricycletalent (Apr 2, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> Some people really hate the sport and want to see it destroyed. They'll deny it (even to themselves), they'll tell you they love it more than you do, but they'll cheer wildly whenever something bad happens to it.


Absolutely. I feel better when I know that there is no way you can be good in sports without doping, it makes me feel less bitter that I have no sports talent. Still a lot of fun to train, though. 

The sport won't die. There are enough people who are more than willing to believe that all people are riding clean next year. That is why UCI focks riders over differently as well, taking actions against Valverde, but Di Luca can start at the Worlds, no problem. Focking hypocrites, it is all about the dough and the fact that there are enough spectators who want to be deceived.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

tschramm said:


> From what I read on cycling news, she has yet to really assume responsibility. It all appears to be "I didn't want to" "he made me" "it was my evil twin who was bad" yada yada yada.
> I am sure her life was hell on that stuff. But that does not excuse the fact that she took the stuff.
> She needs to be more than sorry for getting caught. She needs to realize all the damage that has been done and that it is HER fault.


What about her parents?

If someone has a coach who is "encouraging" her to use PEDs at 16, her parents either know or should know. My guess is that her parents, like the parents of a lot of budding sports stars, were partners in this enterprise. During the past few years, I have represented a client in litigation with several pro athletes. During the course of the cases, I have come to be in settlement negotiations with several athletes, including a few whose names sports fans might recognize. (None of these cases involve doping or anything illegal -- they were business disputes.) Two things have struck me: (1) most of these athletes are much less mature than even their young chronolgical age would suggest (the people with whom I have dealt have been in their mid to late 20s);and (2) their parents play a much bigger role in their lives than one would suspect -- even when the athlete is playing at the pro level and making a great deal of money. These things make sense when you consider that while most of us are going to school, separating from adult authority figures and growing up, many professional athletes are spending most of their time and energy on their sport and adults, like parents and coaches, are taking care of the rest of their lives. Sports stars are a meal ticket for a lot of people, including parents. 

For better or worse, my daughters have about as much athletic ability as their parents (little to none) and no interest in sports. So,I never will be in the position of condoning or encouraging PED use with my daughters. However, my thirteen year old nephew plays orgainzed sports and is pretty good. Recently, the school system where my nephew goes to school had a mandatory meeting for parents whose kids are on sports teams to talk about PEDs and the risks they pose. Clearly the message was to convince parents not to be partners in their kid's doping. My sister thought the whole thing was a stupid waste of time -- of course all parents know that PEDs are dangerous and never would want their kids to use them. That is, until the muscle bound father of one of the stars on the football team stood up and started challenging the presenter. Then she noticed that other parents were nodding in agreement with the challenger. 

Yes, athletes have to take personal responsibility for their actions. But, I find it hard to be too judgmental when they are being encouraged by coaches -- and possibly parents -- to dope when they are not yet adults.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

MarkS said:


> What about her parents?
> 
> If someone has a coach who is "encouraging" her to use PEDs at 16, her parents either know or should know. My guess is that her parents, like the parents of a lot of budding sports stars, were partners in this enterprise. During the past few years, I have represented a client in litigation with several pro athletes. During the course of the cases, I have come to be in settlement negotiations with several athletes, including a few whose names sports fans might recognize. (None of these cases involve doping or anything illegal -- they were business disputes.) Two things have struck me: (1) most of these athletes are much less mature than even their young chronolgical age would suggest (the people with whom I have dealt have been in their mid to late 20s);and (2) their parents play a much bigger role in their lives than one would suspect -- even when the athlete is playing at the pro level and making a great deal of money. These things make sense when you consider that while most of us are going to school, separating from adult authority figures and growing up, many professional athletes are spending most of their time and energy on their sport and adults, like parents and coaches, are taking care of the rest of their lives. Sports stars are a meal ticket for a lot of people, including parents.
> 
> ...


Very true, pro athletes are like babies. Enabled by parents, girlfriends, wives, friends etc. Many of the U23 teams I knew in Italy always had some soigner "hanger on" who made his living getting "stuff" for the riders.

It is not just cycling. A buddy of mine played football at a D1 southern school. I can't remember which one, Georgia, Auburn, one of those. When he got his scholarship his parents had to sign a release that basically relieved the school of any liability for what they gave him. Once he showed up he realized what it was for...a full organized doping program.

One of my jr coaches married one of our female teammates once she left the team. He was about 45 she was 21. pretty sick...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

tricycletalent said:


> The sport won't die. There are enough people who are more than willing to believe that all people are riding clean next year.


I guess it's hard to know for sure but my impression is that most European fans, at least the hardcore ones, knew or at least assumed that they were all doping and didn't care. I know it never mattered to me.


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

Although I am not one to bury my head in the sand, I think we as a society turn a blind eye to PEDs in organized sport, whether it is cycling, football, baseball, tennis or even golf. It is as if we embrace winning and competition at any cost over the the more noble ideal of winning "fair and square".

I think the media has to shoulder the majority of the blame - especially outlets like ESPN. For example, it is ridiculous for them to contrive high school football games, flying teams all over the country and feeding the money coffers while exploiting the teenage mindset with the idea they (the teenagers in question) can do no wrong and get a free pass to do whatever they want. We put kids upon a pedestal and expect them to contribute to society when they haven't even experienced childhood. Another example is the commercial with Rusty Wallace's nephew talking about putting his uncle into the wall for being too "soft". Sometimes I think today's media is an equivalent of the Roman Catholic Church of the 15th and 16th centuries - great fundamental ideals with a lot of human corruption and greed to alter the message.

My point is that we have ourselves to blame if we do not expect our society (and our children as well as our children's children) to be more ethical in life and sport. The window to our society is our media coverage and sometimes I think the view is way too distorted.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Disgusting...another one comes clean after the fact. Meanwhile...all the earnings, all the people that she took advantage of but she was the one that was used. Please.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

At 16 there is no doubt that she is the one who was used.

I take the European POV -- I know they're nearly all doping, but I don't care so much. Even without drugs these are still the fastest riders and can consistently beat domestic pros. Most of them aren't cheating other athletes because the other athletes are also doping.

They got the to pro level based on natural ability. They get to the top of the pro level by doping. If you are only mediocre on drugs, then you should probably quit the big leagues.

Even the organizer of the Vuelta said this year's race was pretty lame. Attrition to less doping?


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

The newest on cyclingnews says she started doping in the presence of her father. What a complete sack of **** he is.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

jorgy said:


> The newest on cyclingnews says she started doping in the presence of her father. What a complete sack of **** he is.


Her father (father of the year) turned his cheek. It's her coach that actually started her on it. Coach was abusive, too..

They're both scumbags. Get her hooked onto drugging up at 16. Great idea. Nothing like implanting into a 16yr old girl's head that she's not going to amount to anything if she doesn't dope.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Just to close the book on this, the doctor who admitted to doping Jeanson (and several other athletes) just lost his license to practice medicine.


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

Sometimes Justice is sweet.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

If she'd just admitted it from the get go, she could have served her time and come back to the sport. It's PR 101 - the cover up is usually what pisses everyone off more than the original sin. Either way, she's toast - good riddance.


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm just waiting for the naked pictures.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't understand the apparent glee some people get by exposing dopers.


Meaning?

I don't understand the apparent glee some people get from condoning doping and letting athletes cheat?

If sport does not preserve an ideology of fair play, what does it have left? It becomes nothing but a race to the bottom of the gutter otherwise.


----------



## RickyRitalin (Dec 16, 2005)

I hope everyone doesn't miss the fact that Dwayne Barry posted. The Doctor involved lost his license to practice medicine because he was knowingly causing harm to his patients. Good riddance to him. I think we need to come down hard on all the charlatans, especially those who prey on the dreams of young riders and promise a quick fix. I am glad the one supplying was held accountable.


----------

